
Mutant butterflies reveal the genetic roots of colorful wings - yawz
http://www.denverpost.com/2017/09/20/mutant-butterflies-genetics/
======
AnthonBerg
Looks like this is the paper:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2017/08/29/1708149114](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2017/08/29/1708149114)

~~~
AnthonBerg
The full text of the paper is subscription-only, but there's an interesting
appendix available AS PDF, complete with pictures of mutations:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/suppl/2017/08/29/1708149114.DCSu...](http://www.pnas.org/content/suppl/2017/08/29/1708149114.DCSupplemental/pnas.1708149114.sapp.pdf)

------
c3534l
I never thought that evolutionary biology would become and _experimental_
science like that. Yeah, I guess if you want to know what a gene does, get rid
of it and see.

